
Why Crystal is the most promising programming language of 2018 - sdogruyol
https://medium.com/@DuroSoft/why-crystal-is-the-most-promising-programming-language-of-2018-aad669d8344f
======
bitoneill
The author doesn't mention memory management. I gather Crystal does not have a
garbage collector, but the author doesn't explain how Crystals memory
management compares to C++ or Rust.

~~~
sdogruyol
Crystal uses Boehm GC
[https://github.com/ivmai/bdwgc](https://github.com/ivmai/bdwgc)

